

An Opinionated Rundown of JS Frameworks - jashkenas
http://blog.andyet.com/2014/08/13/opinionated-rundown-of-js-frameworks/

======
ec109685
I don't get the argument that if you become proficient at angular, you somehow
can't do things the "javascript way". Any competent developer can shift from
one framework to another quickly. It's all just javascript under the covers.

